# Custom Closet Doors



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

In recent weeks I have gutted the top floor of our house down to the studs, aside from installing new everything wife wanted a sliding closet at the top of the stairs, problem is there was only 74" clearance at the proper depth. There are many option for this style of closet door but they are 80" tall and buying them and cutting them was out of the question. So I made my own closet doors, here is a picture of dry fitting them before they get stained. Second picture is showing more of the finished door with white glass inserts and where the handle will be....


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tony that going to look great. I see you have talent, at least more than me.


----------



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow just WOW


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Just like when we were kids. You made things!!!

Cool


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You made that look easy. Nicely done.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nicely done Tony.


----------

